# Water filters for a Cherub



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

Guys

Long shot, but I am shopping and our local CoOp is closing down. They have Brita classic water filters at 50% off meaning they are 2.50 each

Does anyone know if the will fit a new style cherub??

They look similar and Fracino want something like £16 for theirs

They look really similar


----------

